# ¿Qué dice el director de la RAE sobre el lenguaje inclusivo?



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2018)

Darío Villanueva Prieto manifiesta que la letra “e” ya había sido considerada discriminatoria. 
La posición de la Real Academia Española (RAE) sobre las distintas formas de incorporar lenguaje inclusivo es una de las temáticas que suenan cuando se habla del Octavo Congreso Internacional de la Lengua Española que se desarrollará en Córdoba en marzo de 2019.
*Entre las opciones que se han impuesto en el último tiempo estuvieron el uso de la arroba, de la equis y, más recientemente, de la "e". Darío Villanueva Prieto advierte algunas dificultades en torno al tema. *
“Nosotros tomamos como una obligación atender a este asunto. La lengua está evolucionando continuamente, pero tenemos que advertir de algunos riesgos y algunos problemas”.

Explicaciones
Y agrega:* “Hay soluciones que nosotros consideramos que no son ajustadas al tema de la inclusión. Por ejemplo, en el plano ortográfico, se está utilizando la '@'. ¿Cómo la pronunciamos? Lo que escribimos tiene que tener un correlato en lo que decimos. Por lo tanto, eso no es una solución. Tampoco usar la letra 'x' en lugar de la letra 'a' y de la letra 'o'. ¿Cómo se pronuncia esa 'x'?”. *
Finalmente, y en alusión de la letra que parece tener mayor consenso para denominar a todos los géneros, Villanueva Prieto considera que la discusión por la letra “e” ya la había considerado discriminatoria. “Si tenemos un poco de memoria, podemos recordar que en español ‘presidente’ dio lugar a ‘presidenta’. Es decir que la letra 'e' ya estaba instalada, y se consideró que era discriminatoria”, aclaró.

“Otra cosa es entrar en el cogollo de la estructura de idioma. Eso podría ser muy malo. La lengua es un ecosistema, una suma de elementos que están todos relacionados entre sí. Si alteramos uno de ellos, las consecuencias de este tipo de alteración son en cierto modo imprevisibles. Por ejemplo, decir ‘miembro’ y ‘miembra’. Si decimos eso, y a partir de ese momento queremos ser coherentes, el brazo es un miembro, pero la pierna es una miembra. Y así, sucesivamente”, ejemplificó. 

Fuente


----------



## aav (Oct 25, 2018)

Soy de los que no usa lo que ahora llamamos "lenguaje inclusivo" porque, creo yo, la forma en que hablo y escribo *no excluye*, así que omito trastocar las vocales por "@", "x" o las más recientes "e" que andan circulando por allí y lo hago porque no haría, en mi caso, diferencia alguna que me importara.

Bien dicho aquello voy a _romper una lanza_ por aquellos que sí lo hacen y para ello difundir sus argumentos, o al menos algunos que me parecen tienen la entidad como para ser considerados, y qué mejor que un ejemplo (Una situación probablemente construida ad-hoc) y citar el artículo completo en que la vi dónde cobra sentido porque está acompañada de una argumentación que entiendo es articulada, con alguna evidencia de apoyarse en la realidad y en lo que podríamos llamara "hechos"... [¡Ojo! no hablamos de leyes de la naturaleza]. 

Los interesados pueden leer más en el enlace de dónde viene la siguiente imágen:

​Fuente: En este enlace


----------



## osmar20 (Oct 25, 2018)

*[Termino innecesariamente grosero]*, es que las ideologías nos comprometen con nuestra conciencia.
El lenguaje inclusivo excluye a la gente que no la quiere usar y por no usarlo tienes dentro a un demonio que padece todas las fobias hacia la ideología de género, a tomar por *[Termino innecesariamente grosero]* ese tema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2018)

osmar20 dijo:


> *[Termino innecesariamente grosero]*, es que las ideologías nos comprometen con nuestra conciencia.
> El lenguaje inclusivo excluye a la gente que no la quiere usar y por no usarlo tienes dentro a un demonio que padece todas las fobias hacia la ideología de género, a tomar por *[Termino innecesariamente grosero]* ese tema.



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. . . .


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 31, 2018)

aav dijo:


> Soy de los que no usa lo que ahora llamamos "lenguaje inclusivo" porque, creo yo, la forma en que hablo y escribo *no excluye*, así que omito trastocar las vocales por "@", "x" o las más recientes "e" que andan circulando por allí y lo hago porque no haría, en mi caso, diferencia alguna que me importara.
> 
> Bien dicho aquello voy a _romper una lanza_ por aquellos que sí lo hacen y para ello difundir sus argumentos, o al menos algunos que me parecen tienen la entidad como para ser considerados, y qué mejor que un ejemplo (Una situación probablemente construida ad-hoc) y citar el artículo completo en que la vi dónde cobra sentido porque está acompañada de una argumentación que entiendo es articulada, con alguna evidencia de apoyarse en la realidad y en lo que podríamos llamara "hechos"... [¡Ojo! no hablamos de leyes de la naturaleza].
> 
> ...




Ejemplo totalmente traído de los pelos.

Los que reemplazan la *o* por la *e*, para dar caracter de *"neutro" *al término involucrado, son los mismos que dicen presidenta, porque consideran que *presidente* es *"masculino", o sea que no es neutro*.


*Ponganse de acuerdo...*

Con ustedes mismos, pero mientras tanto....



*No molesten a los demás.*


----------



## aav (Oct 31, 2018)

yosimiro dijo:


> ...suprimido por comodidad
> *No molesten a los demás.*



Bueno, precisamente, en el artículo enlazado se citaba que algunos de los que abogan por el lenguaje inclusivo tienen conciencia de las contradicciones y callejones sin salida que resultan de "toquetear el idioma" de la forma en que lo hacen (al menos los más lúcidos, creo yo).

Quizás, y de nuevo creo yo, esos mismos hasta dan por sentado que es claro que no es poniendo la "e" que se incluye.

Simplificando mucho, lo que realmente están haciendo es, me parece, otra cosa, salir a plantear el debate, ¿cuál?, sobre la exclusión, la negación de "otros", la discriminación y en particular "contra" la mujer (*)

Y entre las formas de hacerlo está la de enojar o dejar que otros enojen, y molestar, creo yo, es una forma de enojar (Cita casi textual del artículo).

Seamos o no incluyentes en nuestro actuar, y con nuestro lenguaje, creo que nos van a seguir molestando.


_(*) Hay, por lo que he ido leyendo, alguna evidencia científica que el lenguaje condiciona lo que pensamos y por tanto cómo actuamos; si eso soluciona, atempera o es indiferente a la cuestión de discriminación de géneros la verdad no lo se..._​


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 31, 2018)

Traté de ser lo mas sencillo posible, para evitar la “largura de argumentos”.
Pero bueh...


Hay dos motivos por los que este “reformismo” se genera.


*1)(*Desde el punto de vista del* revolucionario) *“Mi nivel de omnipotencia es tal, que ni las reglas gramaticales pueden gobernarme”.

Pero la más dañina es.

*2)(*Desde el punto de vista del interlocutor)Si pierdo mi tiempo explicando a alguien el nivel de estupidez que significa hacer una modificación idiomática innecesaria, no puedo invertir ese tiempo en lo mío, y lo peor…

Distraigo energías que podría emplear, por ejemplo...

Para controlar actos de gobierno.

*………………………………………………………………………………..*

En cuanto a lo de la* “molestia”*, fue una forma sintética de explicar lo que ahora detallo.


Si *alguno* realmente cree que eso de hablar *“como se le dé la gana”* es correcto, *lo haría sin más.*

*Pero no,* a su inexcusable nivel de ignorancia le agrega la intensión *abiertamente fascista*, de imponer a otros su retorcido modo de interpretar la realidad.

Estos personajes, van por la vida atacando todo lo que ellos son incapaces de comprender(especialmente, todo tipo de reglamentos).

Con ese *reformismo*, lo que en realidad buscan, es primero, soslayar su propia ignorancia, y por otro, hacer a los demás cómplices de la misma.

Como cuando en un grupete de adolescentes, alguno se inicia en el hábito de fumar, y acicatea a los otros (diciéndoles que por no secundarlo, son “nenes de mamá” o “mariquitas” etc.) buscando que hagan lo mismo,  y de ese modo, no sentirse tan solo en su *“pecado”.*
O más sintéticamente.

La mejor manera de ocultar un elefante,* es ponerlo en medio de una manada de elefantes.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2018)

La *@* es una *a* , rroba , pero no deja de ser una *a* , entonces no sería inclusiva sino forzadamente femenina , volvemos a lo mismo de no incluir.

Cuando quiero incluir digo : -"Hola chicas y chicos" y punto


----------



## aav (Nov 1, 2018)

yosimiro dijo:


> *Pero no,* a su inexcusable nivel de ignorancia le agrega la intensión *abiertamente fascista*, de imponer a otros su retorcido modo de interpretar la realidad.



Salvando que no me consta la ignorancia argüida y que creo que las intenciones son muy (pero muy) difíciles de juzgar y señalando que imponer un modo de pensar no parece ser patrimonio exclusivo del fascismo, y si me viera en apuros, diría que en eso casi estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 1, 2018)

Si solo hubieran prestado atención, hubieran escuchado a su maestro/a decir que las palabras terminadas en *"ente"*, no tienen género, por lo tanto se aplican indiferentemente al femenino, o al masculino.

Del mismo modo que la palabra todo abarca *todo*, sin distinción de género de sus partes integrantes.

Y que la palabra *todas*, solo debe aplicarse en casos en que no se involucre de ningún modo partículas masculinas.

Lo enumerado, es conocimiento que debiera adquirirse en la escuela primaria, o de enseñanza básica.

Entonces, si un adulto, no conoce reglas elementales del lenguaje, que debiera haber aprendido en tempranas etapas de su vida, le cabe perfectamente el calificativo de ignorante, al menos en lo que a lenguaje se refiere.

En cuanto a la intensión, no hay que hilar demasiado fino para darse cuenta que* "El secreto de la libertad radica en educar a las personas, mientras que el secreto de la tiranía está en mantenerlos ignorantes.“*

*Maximilien Robespierre (1758 – 1794)*​Y por último, *fascismo*, aquí, por convención, se aplica a quienes imponen o pretenden imponer su forma de pensar, independientemente de su inclinación ideológica, sea esta de "derecha" o de "izquierda".


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2018)

Creo que las mujeres todavía no se enteraron que el feminismo fue promovido por la Burguesía sólo por propios fines electoralistas  , luego la misma "Burguesía Oligarca" las usó en "la igualdad laboral" , antes de eso sólo una persona trabajando proveía a una familia ; creo que tampoco de enteraron que cómo consecuencia , a partir de esa "igualdad de mentira" deberán trabajar dos para proveer  a una familia. Ahhh , pero ahora hace falta que trabajen dos porque hay mayores gastos , Internet , telefonía , Tv por cable-satélite . . .  y los hijos quedan  cómo doblemente huérfanos y las consecuencias de ello a la vista.

Ésto viene a cuenta que cuando algo se promueve "rápida y mundialmente" , no es casual , por algún motivo (aún desconocido) , el poder está detrás de eso a fin de obtener beneficios . . .


----------



## aav (Nov 1, 2018)

yosimiro dijo:


> ...
> Lo enumerado, es conocimiento que debiera adquirirse en la escuela primaria, o de enseñanza básica.
> Entonces, si un adulto, no conoce reglas elementales del lenguaje, que debiera haber aprendido en tempranas etapas de su vida, le cabe perfectamente el calificativo de ignorante, al menos en lo que a lenguaje se refiere.



A mi no me consta que esa ignorancia este presente y es más, en contrario, por la redacción y su argumentación (siempre hablamos del artículo citado, ...¿no?) estas gentes a las que referí parecen conocer las reglas _actuales_ del idioma, pero claro si te refieres a quienes no las saben, otros, y no a esos de los que hablaba en mi primer mensaje, pues ¿qué otra cosa cabe que llamarlos ignorantes?






yosimiro dijo:


> ...
> En cuanto a la intensión, no hay que hilar demasiado fino para darse cuenta que* "El secreto de la libertad radica en educar a las personas, mientras que el secreto de la tiranía está en mantenerlos ignorantes.“ Maximilien Robespierre (1758 – 1794)*




Bueno a estas alturas no voy a aceptar una cita de autoridad como una prueba por más reputado que sea el citado, no por la cita en sí, si no por dos razones (1) la argumentación, que está faltando y sería raro que una cita la reemplace, y (2) más si la cita no parece tener mucha relación con la idea contra la cual se esgrime, a saber: _Juzgar una intención (las razones mentales previas a una acción)(*)_, c_uando no estamos, ni pienso que podamos llegar a estar, en "la cabeza" del que actúa_, por eso decía que juzgar intenciones se presenta como muy difícil, vemos el acto, lo sufrimos o lo disfrutamos -o nos es indiferente- pero, creo yo, de las intenciones poco podemos afirmar. Aunque claro reconozco que a veces actuamos como si supiéramos, pues conjeturar nos viene bien cuando nos faltan datos.




yosimiro dijo:


> ...
> Y por último, *fascismo*, aquí, por convención, se aplica a quienes imponen o pretenden imponer su forma de pensar, independientemente de su inclinación ideológica, sea esta de "derecha" o de "izquierda".



¡Pero!, ¡qué magnífica _*convención*_ que te has traído!, cabe, como anillo al dedo, a tus dichos anteriores. Por cierto no acepto esa convención -me suena más a un rasgo de cualquier totalitarismo- y para no abundar me quedo con las más llanas, como esta de la RAE


(*) Por cierto la idea de libre albedrío, en el sentido de pensar 1° y luego actuar esta jaqueada por la evidencia científica pero eso es otra cuestión...​

​


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 2, 2018)

aav dijo:


> A mi no me consta que esa ignorancia este presente y es más, en contrario, por la redacción y su argumentación (siempre hablamos del artículo citado, ...¿no?) estas gentes a las que referí parecen conocer las reglas _actuales_ del idioma, pero claro si te refieres a quienes no las saben, otros, y no a esos de los que hablaba en mi primer mensaje, pues ¿qué otra cosa cabe que llamarlos ignorantes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​Así que puedes citar un artículo de dudosa reputación, y a la RAE, y yo no puedo citar una frase _*que sintetiza lo que quiero decir*_, y además es la muestra de que "el método de *mantener ignorantes a las masas*", *es algo que ya han notado otros antes.*

Claramente la intensión es lo coloreado en rojo.

Y obvio que no se pueden saber las intensiones de nadie.
Pero a través de las consecuencias de sus acciones, se puede ver las intensiones previas.

En cuanto a la convención, la ratifico, y teniendo en cuenta que también habitas este suelo.

Me llama poderosamente la atención, que no la conozcas.

Con lo que el aparente desconocimiento, se transforma en…


----------



## aav (Nov 2, 2018)

yosimiro dijo:


> Así que puedes citar un artículo de dudosa reputación, y a la RAE, y yo no puedo citar una frase _*que sintetiza lo que quiero decir*_, y además es la muestra de que "el método de *mantener ignorantes a las masas*", *es algo que ya han notado otros antes.*




Puedes, lo has hecho. No era, ni es ese, el punto. El artículo contiene argumentaciones, algunas evidencias, opinión y no solo la anécdota que transcribí para invitar a leerlo y atender las razones de lo ideólogos del "lenguaje inclusivo". Hay allí, en mi opinión, una idea central: El que lo escribe sabe que está corrompiendo el idioma y que caerá en contradicciones de género y lo que quiere es fastidiar porque, quizás, en una versión liviana de "el fin justifica los medios", cree justa la reivindicación de género y fracasadas o débiles otras vías.




yosimiro dijo:


> Claramente la intensión es lo coloreado en rojo*.*




Pues será clara para ti no para mi. Yo podría decir, especulando sobre lo que le leí, que su intención es la que declara, fastidiar, molestar. Y a mi se me hace evidente que lo logra.




yosimiro dijo:


> En cuanto a la convención, la ratifico, y teniendo en cuenta que también habitas este suelo.*.*


 

Bueno, mi convención primaria, la que acepto de base, de contexto, es la del uso del lenguaje y la RAE entiendo que es una buena referencia allí donde es necesario saber que significan las palabras y las estructuras dónde las usamos, ¿no te parece? 

Atribuir la exclusividad de obliterar ideas diferentes al fascismo, no me parece correcto habiendo una mejor definición de fascismo, en contexto geográfico, histórico y cultural; si bien es cierto que el fascismo, como totalitarismo, una de las cosas que hizo es imponer ideas excluyentes y su debate, también esos conceptos fueron patrimonio  de otros totalitarismos, que hasta los hay y los hubo de centro, comerciales, culturales,...

Bueno, para volver al mensaje original, no me parece que el artículo citado sea un mensaje fascista ni totalitario, no creo que lo primero que haga un totalitario, obvio tampoco un fascista, sea abrir un debate de ideas sobre palabras [/QUOTE]


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 2, 2018)

aav dijo:


> Puedes, lo has hecho. No era, ni es ese, el punto. El artículo contiene argumentaciones, algunas evidencias, opinión y no solo la anécdota que transcribí para invitar a leerlo y atender las razones de lo ideólogos del "lenguaje inclusivo". Hay allí, en mi opinión, una idea central: El que lo escribe sabe que está corrompiendo el idioma y que caerá en contradicciones de género y lo que quiere es fastidiar porque, quizás, en una versión liviana de "el fin justifica los medios", cree justa la reivindicación de género y fracasadas o débiles otras vías.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



_*Lo que no es correcto, es tergiversar o sacar de contexto lo dicho por el interlocutor, para sentir que tienes la razón (a cualquier precio).*_

Te invito a citar específicamente donde dije _*“mensaje fascista o totalitario”,*_ y  que_* "*__*lo primero*_ _*que haga un totalitario, obvio tampoco un fascista, sea abrir un debate de ideas sobre palabras".SIC*_

Y es obvio, que en lugar de argüir, decides *"no aceptar".*
Ni voy a molestarme en decir cuales son las razones que te llevan a eso.
_*Obviamente, no queda mucho por decir.*_


----------



## aav (Nov 2, 2018)

_*Lo que no es correcto, es tergiversar o sacar de contexto lo dicho por el interlocutor, para sentir que tienes la razón (a cualquier precio).*_

Acuerdo con esto. Paso del resto


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 2, 2018)

Su señoría…





La defensa descansa.


----------



## peperc (Nov 3, 2018)

disculpen si NO lei todo , pero dare mi opinion:

en youtube hay mucha info, muy pero muy interesante.
y algo interesante es que youtube tiene algun tipo de programa que te pone a un lado otros videos "relacionados" .
asi si te gusta ver videos de armas, al rato veras a un costado videos de armas.

si te gusta ver videos de chicas, al rato tendras todos videos relacionados de chicas.

si te gusta ver videos de electronica >>>> idem.

a que voy con esto ??
si una persona por error se pone a ver videos de "cierta ideologia" , al rato tendra a un costado montonde videos con esa ideologia y creera que esa ideologia  ESTA BIEN, QUE SON TODOS DE ESO....
y no es asi.
hay videos de gente torturando animales y gracias a Dios muchisimos mas de gente que ama a los animales.

AHORA BIEN referente a esto de "lenguaje inclusivo" deben ver  DE DONDE VIENE cual es el origen, quien lo promueve, y de ahi en mas , veran si le dan bola o no.
no es lo mismo ( creo yo) que promueva algo un cientifico con 30 años de trayectoria a que algo que promueva arquimedes puccion, no les parece ??
pues bien , vean , lean, miren, y NO MIREN QUE COINCIDE CON LO QUE USTEDES PIENSAN, sino que busquen que es logico, que es razonable.
yo, si me permiten, esto de lenguaje inclusivo viene relacionado con la ideologia de genero.
les pasare algunos nombres, hay conocidos como :
Agustín Laje y Nicolás Marquéz

pero permitanme darles algo paa que busquen, yo suelo hacerme una agenda, guardar datos, de todo tipo , organziadamente, les aseguro que les vale la pena esto:

comienzo con lo mejor, busquen videos en youtube, pero tambien su historia, su curriculum, y como le fue en la vida con las feministas, les repito, esta señora es  una persona muy valiosa.:

*Erin Pizzey*

*busquenla en youtube, y su historia en la web ERIN PIZZEY .*

*<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*


*impresionante esta mujer spañola, al parecer dirige un grupo feminista bien.. dice todo de 10 :*
*



*
*se  llama Antonia alba.*
*Y aca la historia de el asunto….increible el mundo en que vivimos.*
*hay  que buscar la historia, se quisieron burlar de ella, no recuerdo ya por que , pero le daban un premio de burla, y esperaban que ella NO FUERA A RECIBIRLO, pero fue y les canto las 40 . *

*Aca el video completo, donde le dan un premio para burlarse y ella las pone de vuelta y media :*

*



*
:

*Una muy piola lo dice justo :*
*



**VANESA VALLEJO*

*Muy buena … Mónica Zalaquett*
*



*


*Teresa Marinovic*
*Impresionante, en castellano, contundente y clara, muy justa…*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P3uA6tEF_I

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV

y bueno, aca el otro lado, podran ver un par de casos de las personas que piden eso de lenguaje "inclusivo" y esa mentalidad:





la “ciudadana del mundo “
Policia Californiano vs Chica *Ciudadana DEL MUNDO*.-

este video de la "ciudadana de el mundo " deben verlo, es IMPRESIONANTE  la paciencia casi yogui de el policia, y pues.... la mentalidad de la mujer, diganme , ustedes discutirian o debatirian algo con una mujer asi ??? tendrian  un debate? una charla ? un intento de razonar con alguien asi ?? ... no descoloca?? no dan ganas de ..... algo ??
por eso es que les digo mas arriba que lo primero es ver de donde viene esa idea de modificar el lenguaje, no sea cosa que , esten perdiendo el tiempo , y hayan caido en algo por que " una joda de tinelli" .


y luego ...*...VIOLENCIA PURA Y DURA.*
hay videos a montones de la violencia y la poca inteligencia al hablar que demuestran este tipo de personas, las que dicen pedir igualdad, pero demuestran que lo que quieren es otra cosa.
busquen ustedes, no les pondre yo esos videos.

por eso les digo, lo primero, antes de discutir siquiera un tema es :
¿ quienes lo estan pidiendo ???
todas estas cosas nos permiten entender lo que ocurre.
para mi, esta ocurriendo algo  TERRIBLE en todo el mundo , algo que es un  VENENO y nos esta pegando y nadie hace nada, por que de algun modo hemos quedado todos enredados:
si decis algo : sos un violento de genero, es mas, corres el riesgo de ser apartado , hasta de ser acusado falsamente de algo, alguna "mas papista que el papa " te acusara de haber abusado de ella hace 40 años, o en la otra vida.
y asi te sacan de el medio, me refiero a si eres famoso y las criticas o si tienes un medio  de comunciacion.
?¿ no lo han notado??
de este modo ,....... nadie hace nada, asi , parecen  *agustin laje y marquez  como "don quijote y sancho " *en la actualidad.

<

<
<

<
aca, un video , interesante, distinto, con un final, con vuelta de tuerca:

La "Parodia" que ejemplifica HASTA DONDE pueden llegar los IDEALES PROGRES

yo les estoy poniendo videos que "les apuntan" a ciertos temas, luego , cada quien sigue entretenido con lo que deseee.
ahora, algo interesante de la mentalidad esta es LAS CONSECUENCIAS y como se arraiga.
fijense que cad quien se termina "creyendo" sus propias mentiras o tonterias, si , es un tema de ignorancia pero tambien de fanatismo.
tanto tiempo mintiendo que al final, hasta el mismo mentiroso se lo termina creyendo , sino, como seria posible de videos de youtube donde un profesor de "arts marciales falsos " se anima a una pelea con un profesor de artes marciales de verdad y obviamente, termina siendo maquillado a sopapos.
¿ como es posible que se la crea ?? 

o mas triste aun : padres que van a el colegio a DARLE UNA PALIZA A LA MAESTRA O EL MAESTRO PRO QUE LE PUSO MALA NOTA !!!!!
o videos de un ladron diciendo que "es su trabajo" .

ven ?? es una epidemia, y proviene de.......


----------



## peperc (Nov 4, 2018)

hoy, y cada dia, veo cosas, en el colectivo, en la calle...
y volvemos a esto de la rae y el lenguaje... diganme , no hay mil cosas ANTES ??
no hay formas y maneras y cosas que si serian utiles ??.

pero si no se razona , mal vamos.

es como ( y lo veo ) : una chica, con un bebe y pañuelo verde y pañuelo naranja.....
tiene un bebe y esta a favor de el aborto libre y gratuito ( o sea que abortar sea como sacarse una caries en el dentista, o mas inocuo aun , por que al dentista tener que pagarle) .

y pañuelo naranja, que no sabia yo que era:
iglesia separada de el estado......y diganme, no hay tantos grupos que deberian ser separados de el estado antes que la iglesia ?? , en la iglesia tenes un loco / degenerado de cada 100 buenos, pero en la politica, tenes 100 corruptos de cada 100 .

y saben que es lo que pasa ?? es "el colectivo" , y esto pasa con cualquier grupo o colectivo:
si vos ves a un grupo similar a vos decis " estos son de los mios" ¿ que estan haciendo ??
y bueno, vas, te acercas, LO MALO ES CUANDO TE MANIPULAN.
te dan un papelito, un pañuelito, AGARRALO, INTEGRATE !!!!!!!!!! SINO QUEDAS AFUERA !!!!!!
son de tu grupo, son como vos !!  TE CUIDAN.......
( pero es manipulacion) , el probelma es cuando todos agarran el papelito, Y NADIE PIENSA.
el problema es cuando todos saltan ( se acuerdan? ?los Argentinos ?? " el que no salta es un Ingles " !!!!!!
el que no salta es un ingles !!!!!!!!!!!!!
tenes que saltar, sino, no sos Argentino.
tenes que saltar, sino.......quizas haste la ligues ( te peguen) .

ven ?? manada, manipualcion.

si sos Argentino a quien seguis ?? a la razon ?? o a el grupo de argentinos ??
si sos gordo , a quien seguis ?? a la razon ?? a el prupo de gordos ??
si sos medico, a quien seguis ?? a la razon ?? o a el grupo de medicos??

si los demas van corriendo a un precipicio , vos que haces ?? los seguis?? por que son de tu "colectivo" .
ven ??
manada
manipualcion.

es triste, no ??
por que si queres señalar algo, TE SALTAN ENCIMA, te descalifican.

son "construcciones humanas" , de vivos........ ( me receurda esa frase  de hoy "modelo de negocios" ).
esas construcciones humanas, de "vivos" , esas avivadas.
esa frase vivilla.
esa manera de manipular inteligente.
esa manera de responder que te descoloca y el interlocutor te gana.

el ser humano aprende, es vivo y aprende de las vivezas, de las  avivadas..........se aceurdan ?? cuando nuestros abuelos decian que el camino correcto en general era el mas dificil ?? ERA UN GIL !!! HOY SOMSO TODOS VIVOS...........y asi nos va.
como unas cuantas hacen manada y arrastran a las demas al precipicio, a todas y a todos, por que en esto, no hay salvacion de un solo bando, es tan absurdo.....
¿ BANDOS ??
se dieron cuenta !!!!!!!!!!!
hay lados:
mujer .............hombre.

pueden ser 2 lados ?? .
veremos como les va a un bando sin el otro, una estructura que lleva millones de años de evolucion, LA FAMILIA.
pero ahora, son bandos antagonicos.

y lo mismo es con esta gansada de el lenguaje inclusivo, se dan la "libertad" de querer modificar a gusto, tontamente , una estructura idiomatica que lleva siglos de evolucion inteligente, unas personas ignorantes.
es como querer hacer que un circuito electronico funcione bien "a su gusto" , solo de capricho, acomodando los componentes en la palca solo por colores, o por como "quedan mas bonitos" , o como quedan mas "inclusivos".

NADA FUNCIONA SIN RAZON, no podes hacer un puente, nopodes operar, no podes hacer un auto, un reloj, nada, NADA DE NADA.....
siquiera hacer caso a gente que se mueve sin razonar, sin estudiar, sin logica, sin coherencia, solo por que es "lo que se les canta" .

deberian irse un grupo de esta gente a vivir solas a un lugar, a ver como les va.


----------



## osmar20 (Nov 5, 2018)

A mi no me gusta mucho dar argumentos, principiando en que no importa que tan bien explique mi posición no lograría que alguien tan ideologizado cambie de opinión, si fijamos nuestra mirada en la política nos daremos cuenta que de ahí nació la tercera ola feminista (si es que se le puede llamar así actualmente). La izquierda se ha aprovechado de un sector con tanta falta de atención y potenciales votos en comicios, como lo es la comunidad LGBTI y por supuesto las féminas con rechazo al mentado "Patriarcado", en lo personal no creo que el patriarcado exista hoy en día, en una sociedad occidental tan igualitaria, dónde un hombre puede ser estilista y una mujer si quiere puede ser hasta albañil, dónde recibimos un salario justo de acuerdo a nuestros estudios académicos y demás aptitudes, quiero enfatizar que si soy dueño de una empresa y necesito un gerente, y llegan 2 candidatos, un hombre y una mujer, el hombre es administrador de empresas y 5 años de experiencia en el campo, la mujer apenas va cursando 2do semestre de administración de empresas en la universidad y no tiene ninguna experiencia laboral, mi lógica dirá que elija al hombre porque tiene la capacidad en base a estudios y experiencia para poder optar por el puesto, si la situación fuera a la inversa decidiría que la mujer es la adecuada, lamentablemente las feministas se han encargado de estigmatizar este tipo de acciones con argumentos como: *Esa empresa es machista porque no tiene mujeres en altos cargos, *cuando realmente solo cuido los intereses de mi empresa con gente capacitada, ellas y ellos dicen luchar por una sociedad progresista de mente abierta pero si tu te pronuncias con palabras que no vayan con su ideología te tachan de todo, no quieren que se les obligue a seguir la lógica pero si quieren obligarnos a que nos acomodemos a su retorcida ideología, JAMÁS estare de acuerdo con el lenguaje inclusivo empezando con que:
1.)No es lenguaje.
2.)No es inclusivo.
No le puedo llamar lenguaje a algo que en realidad no sirve de nada y mucho menos inclusivo porque yo no me identifico con esas palabras, es inclusivo para esa comunidad porque "eliminas" el genero de la palabra, pero ¿porque no aprender lenguaje de señas o braile? Una persona sordo muda merece ser atendida en lenguaje de señas cuando llega a un restaurante e imagínense que en vez de eso lo reciban con un "Bienvenide ¿qué va desear?"  tiene suerte de ser sordomudo y no escuchar tal aberración, hablemos de ser inclusivos cuando nos basemos en todo tipo de gente, no solo la gente que no esta conforme con su genero, no estamos progresando como sociedad, de hecho estamos retrocediendo como seres humanos gracias a una minoría reprimida por no ser lo que quiere y que es movida y financiada por fines políticos.


----------



## peperc (Nov 5, 2018)

osmar20 dijo:


> A mi no me gusta mucho dar argumentos, principiando en que no importa que tan bien explique mi posición no lograría que alguien tan ideologizado cambie de opinión,



esto lo veo cada vez en mas gente, es como una plaga.
pero no solo "ideologizados" , e cada vez mas y mas comun .



osmar20 dijo:


> A mi no me gusta mucho dar argumentos, principiando en que no importa que tan bien explique mi posición no lograría que alguien tan ideologizado cambie de opinión, si fijamos nuestra mirada en la política nos daremos cuenta que de ahí nació la tercera ola feminista (si es que se le puede llamar así actualmente). *La izquierda se ha aprovechado de un sector con tanta falta de atención y potenciales votos en comicios, como lo es la comunidad LGBTI y por supuesto las féminas con rechazo al mentado "Patriarcado", en lo personal no creo que el patriarcado exista hoy en día*, en una sociedad occidental tan igualitaria, dónde un hombre puede ser estilista y una mujer si quiere puede ser hasta albañil, dónde recibimos un salario justo de acuerdo a nuestros estudios académicos y demás aptitudes, quiero enfatizar que si soy dueño de una empresa y necesito un gerente, y llegan 2 candidatos, un hombre y una mujer, el hombre es administrador de empresas y 5 años de experiencia en el campo, la mujer apenas va cursando 2do semestre de administración de empresas en la universidad y no tiene ninguna experiencia laboral, mi lógica dirá que elija al hombre porque tiene la capacidad en base a estudios y experiencia para poder optar por el puesto, si la situación fuera a la inversa decidiría que la mujer es la adecuada, *lamentablemente las feministas se han encargado de estigmatizar este tipo de acciones con argumentos como:* *Esa empresa es machista porque no tiene mujeres en altos cargos, *cuando realmente solo cuido los intereses de mi empresa con gente capacitada, ellas y ellos dicen luchar por una sociedad progresista de mente abierta *pero si tu te pronuncias con palabras que no vayan con su ideología te tachan de todo, no quieren que se les obligue a seguir la lógica pero si quieren obligarnos a que nos acomodemos a su retorcida ideología,* JAMÁS estare de acuerdo con el lenguaje inclusivo empezando con que:
> 1.)No es lenguaje.
> 2.)No es inclusivo.
> No le puedo llamar lenguaje a algo que en realidad no sirve de nada y mucho menos inclusivo porque yo no me identifico con esas palabras, es inclusivo para esa comunidad porque "eliminas" el genero de la palabra, pero ¿porque no aprender lenguaje de señas o braile? Una persona sordo muda merece ser atendida en lenguaje de señas cuando llega a un restaurante e imagínense que en vez de eso lo reciban con un "Bienvenide ¿qué va desear?"  tiene suerte de ser sordomudo y no escuchar tal aberración, hablemos de ser inclusivos cuando nos basemos en todo tipo de gente, no solo la gente que no esta conforme con su genero, no estamos progresando como sociedad, de hecho estamos retrocediendo como seres humanos gracias a una minoría reprimida por no ser lo que quiere y que es movida y financiada por fines políticos.



te remarco algunas cosas.
fijate que , esto que dire se ve en otros grupos, com opor ejemplo gente que les han acostumbrado a "recibir planes sociales " o sea a vivir sin trabajar.....
y , imaginate, que asi vivio una familia y sus hijos vivieron asi y esos hijos crecieron y tuvieron hijos.... . ya es asi su mundo, es lo natural, pueden decir que asi han vivido sus padres y ellos ¿ como se lo van a quitar ??
tienen derecho !!!
o un ladron, que se ha acostumbrado a robar y para el "es su trabajo" ..

por un lado esta ese acostumbramiento, algo que psicologicamente ocurre.

por otro lado, somos animalitos, y tenemos comportamientos, que mas rico que te enseñen a que :
" nunca es tu culpa, la culpa es siempre de el otro " .
una vez que probas varias veces esa, pues, te agrada, en la metne es doloroso el reconocer que  uno es el culpable.
fijate esto:
hace mucho tiempo que NO ESCUCHO A UN CRIMINAL DECIR QUE FUE SU CULPA, QUE SE EQUIVOCO  MAL .... .. ya hasta los abogados te dicen que niegues todo , aunque hayas sido filmado  por 5 camaras de alta definicion ) maldito el que te filmo sin tu autorizacion) ......... ves ??
mundo loco, educacion enferma.
y de donde nacen muchas de estas cosas  ?? ??
como vas a pedir a un pobre rata  que sea cortes si se esta muriendo de hambre y quienes tienen mucho, es mas, quienes dictan las leyes son no solo descorteses, sino que ladrones,  corruptos, de todo.
es como , que un maestro o un director de colegio te pida que vayas bien vestido, y resulta que el directo y los maestros van vestidos como la mona..... ¿ que ejemplo dan??
de donde nace el mal ejemplo ??
de donde se "envilece todo " ??
tu has mencionado a un grupo politico " la izquierda" , pero te aseguro que por las tardes, cuando cae el sol, *todos* se juntan a cenar y reir en la misma mesa.



de ahi viene lo que te marque en rojo, de las mujeres....
te aseguro que , las mujers bien educadas dedican su tiempo a estudiar y no a ........ espera, mejor un video :






mira esto, es una especie de ejemplo o alegoria lo que te pondre y es , si , como decia muy de feministas, mas de ellas, con la educacion y mentalidad de ahora, pero como te dije, es de toda la sociedad, mira este video:






ahor aimaginate que sobevive el capitan, una azafata y algunos pasajeros..... y el capitan va a juicio,  NO ME EXTRAÑARIA ESTA ARGUMENTACION hoy dia:

juez:  >>> capitan, tiene algo en su defensa que decir??
capitan >>> pero señor juez, ya la azafata dijo que cuando estabamos despegando un pasajero se levanto para ir al baño, y eso que no podia, fue por eso el accidente, no fue mi culpa !! fue culpa de el pasajero que fue al baño y me descompagino todo !!!!! 
Ça


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2018)

Al final , la propia mujer sale perdiendo . . . 

No se aceptará ningún comentario grotesco 

Los pechos femeninos ahuyentan a las personas de prestar primeros auxilios a las mujeres


----------



## aav (Nov 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al final , la propia mujer sale perdiendo . . .



Muchos salen perdiendo. 

Este tema que trajiste al hilo, no exactamente el mismo que el del lenguaje inclusivo, a veces vienen en el "paquete" que lo incluye y que no es inusual "se arroje" al debate público (o de los medios) junto con otros que, insisto no son el mismo tema aunque compartan características, pero es otra historia. En fin, solo señalarlo, vuelvo al hilo (nuevo)

De este tema comentar que he tomado conocimiento, por ser docente de población adulta, población que se ha ido feminizando con los años -permítanme el término- en la materia de una carrera que hace 20 años tenía un alumnado que era 30% mujeres y 70% hombres hoy tiene esa proporción invertida, no por esto pero si relacionado, digo que percibo que muchos docentes deben tomar "medidas defensivas" por el temor de sufrir acusaciones de acoso, maltrato o discriminación (el factor de proporción juega un papel allí, creo yo, pero no lo voy a argumentar ahora).

No digo que -todo hay que aclararlo- *antes* en un ambiente más varonil estas cosas pasaban y se toleraban, que podía ser, no me consta en lo particular, pero si pasaba estaba mal, _*como esta mal que pase ahora*_, si lo que digo es que hoy puede usarse -y se ha usado- la sensibilización que hay para con todos estos temas (los del paquete) para, de alguna manera dejar a la gente expuesta a alguna clase de, llamémoslo, extorsión o, para no ser tan extremo alguna clase de presión o señalamiento de "consecuencias". 

Yo no uso lenguaje inclusivo, estoy convencido que no excluyo al hablar o escribir, me basto con las reglas vigentes que indica la RAE y ni se me ocurriría "defenderme" -al menos por ahora- para indicar algo del tipo _!ojo!, soy de tu palo, de tu equipo, de tu tribu, de tu manada...,_ pero alcanzo a comprender, o lo intento, a aquellos docentes varones que "se defienden" en estos otros escenarios hipersensibilizados que estamos viviendo.


----------



## peperc (Nov 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al final , la propia mujer sale perdiendo . . .
> 
> No se aceptará ningún comentario grotesco
> 
> Los pechos femeninos ahuyentan a las personas de prestar primeros auxilios a las mujeres



recuerdo hace poco , un club de futbol dio de baja a las porristas....
ya que la moda ahora es que si hacen eso de "porristas" las estan cosificando....
o a las "azafatas de F1  " y tantas mas que , simplemente les gustaba su actividad.
le sacaban provecho.
disfrutaban.
asi de simple.

yo NO ENTIENDO  pero una minoria supo de agun modo "enervar" o manipular a muchisimas y asi va la cosa.
lo que pones de primeros auxilios  es cierto, no lo dudo y muchisimos casos mas.
a ver....
si vos te encontras en una situacion "extrema" un accidente, donde deberias de poner tu vida en juego, en ese instante, muchas cosas son las que  daran como resultado en que :
a >>>> te la juegues por ayudar.
b >>>> no te la juegues, te quedas mirando y listo, nadie te puede decir nada....

si venis con la pesada carga de una separacion, o de un amigo que perdio todo por una hdp y eso te da vueltas y vueltas, si ves a diario las cosas que ves a diario.....
y , pasa lo que pasa.


aav dijo:


> por el temor de sufrir acusaciones de acoso, maltrato o discriminación (el factor de proporción juega un papel allí, creo yo, pero no lo voy a argumentar ahora).
> 
> ....................
> ....................
> ...



y si yo les digo lo sigueinte, ya que somso tecnicos y solemos investigar, analizar y hacer experimentos.
para mi en lo humano NO HACE FALTA armar un experimento, ya que todo nuestro planeta y la variedad de sociedades ya son un inmenso experimento, cada pais, cada cultura, cada grupo .

*y si saco una conclusion ?? me estare equivocando ?? ::*

si en un pais le das mas poder a los hombres, >>>> estos se aprovecharan, se abusaran, o se acostumbraran y lo veran como natural, pero no seran justos, ni humildes, ni sabios a la hora de usarlo *SE ABUSARAN.
asi, con rojo de sangre.*
( videos de paises Arabes .. no pondre)  


si le das a una sociedad, mas poder a las mujeres >>>>> 
estas se aprovecharan, se abusaran, o se acostumbraran y lo veran como natural, pero no seran justas, ni humildes, ni sabias a la hora de usarlo *SE ABUSARAN.
asi, con rojo de sangre.*
( videos de falsas denuncias en españa, de tasa de suicidios, de ...... no pondre)  


y que cosa, no .... si le das  a una sociedad HUMANA mas poder que al resto de lso sres vivos>>>
estos se aprovecharan, se abusaran, o se acostumbraran y lo veran como natural, pero no seran justos, ni humildes, ni sabios a la hora de usarlo *SE ABUSARAN.
asi, con rojo de sangre.*











miren............puse en youtube "matanza de animales" , obvio que perpetradas por humanos, y en verdad, no pondre videos, me parece mas horripilante , mas para ser censurado por los moderadores que el que ponga un video de tetas o de culos de chicas.....
yo tuve que salir  de youtube, no pude entrar a ver esos videos.
me parece que , ya esta dado el punto, las conclusiones de como es el ser humano.

esto de el lenguaje inclusivo, es solamente un "caprichito tonto de unas tontas" , que como se han envalentonado, por que han avanzado y nadie les ha dicho nada, nadie les paro el carro, pues siguen y seguiran .
NO ME CABE DUDA ALGUNA QUE se deben juntar en alguna unidad basica, fumando porros y con algun vino a "tirar ideas" , obviamente ideas absolutamente ridiculas.
por que como he leido alguna vez:

estudiar juntas no se les ocurre.
juntarse y iniciar un proyecto de trabajo ?? tampoco ....
ayudar a sus padres en las tareas de el hogar ?? NI LOCAS !! no son esclavas !!! tienen derechos!!!
ir a una iglesia o a lugar donde ayudar, como un comedor infantil u hospital?? ??

en fin...... sus ideas son planificar marchas, alguna avivada como ver si prenden fuego la entrada de una iglesia, o ensucian algun lugar , hacer pintadas........ y claro, a alguna se le ocurrio que "las palabras" discriminan...... y prendio, asi de simple .
y en un mar de bobos, o bobas o bobxs, una bobada es "palabra santa" .

que ?¿??¿ discrimina
en un pais donde la educacion es publica, ? libre y gratuita??
que ???? pueden decir esas chicas y tambien chicos de otos colectivos ( nada de colectivos o grupos de sexo, solo  VAGOS) si los agarras un dia y les metes en cana y vas a averiguar:
tienen padres ??..........*.si*
tienen casa ? techo ............................*si*
tienen trabajo ?? .............................*...si*
les pagaban la manutencion a sus hijos para que estudien ??........................*.....si *
esas chicas / chicos estudian ?? ...........................................*NO *
trabajan ?¿? .......................................................................................*NO *
entonces ... por qu eesos pibes y pibas estan en colectivos o grupos de vagos ? que solo viven quejandose y haciendo lio / bardo ?? y poniendo excusas ??
por que no aprovecharon y estudiaron ?? y tampoco quieren trabajar !!!!!!
*por que* la sociedad y la T Vles hace caso ?? les dan manija ????
.


----------

